# Teaching on a Bridging visa



## chouse (Aug 26, 2015)

I guys just wondered if anyone else was able to get a job teaching in NSW on a bridging visa or temp visa? I've been told by a couple of people (that haven't been in the situation) that as it's not guaranteed to end in a permanent visa that there's no point applying for long term positions. I can see their point but I wondered if anyone else was able to get long term contracts on a bridging and/ or a temp res visa?

Thanks


----------

